# Uromastyx Updates, 1/3



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Agadore:



























"I don't wear shoes because they make me fall down..."


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol those things are funny looking


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude that thing looks sweet


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

I love its tail


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow, what camera do you use? And did you photoschop those to make a black background?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> wow, what camera do you use? And did you photoschop those to make a black background?
> [snapback]828629[/snapback]​


she uses the sony dsc -f707
and that background is a black cloth that she uses all her photos


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i love euros. they are better then b.d.s cuz even adult readily take pellets and eat seeds with the veggies.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> she uses the sony dsc -f707
> and that background is a black cloth that she uses all her photos
> [snapback]828639[/snapback]​


Yup, I use the 707, but I'll soon be switching to a Canon EOS 20D.


----------

